# Let's start a photo club in Los Angeles (Glendale, Burbank, WeHo...).



## DrongoPhoto

There are a ton of people with cameras around here, so let's organize.  I would like to do group shoots, but I'm really interested in portfolio reviews.  Cookies, beverages, good photos and good conversation.  I feel like it would be a great networking opportunity for all of us.

If anyone is interested, I'd like to offer my studio as a free location.  Shoot Studio on the border of Burbank and Glendale.  We have a projector and plenty of space.  We could put our work on a big white wall and impress each other.

Thoughts?

JGD


----------



## cmaag

Sheesh, has no one responded?  I live in Miracle Mile and I am just learning how to use my Canon T3 but I think that sounds fun.  Let me know if you have gotten anything together!


----------



## padillar74

I agree. I have been looking for a good club to join. It would be even better to start one. I love photography, eventhough I've only been doing it for about 2 years. Please get back to me if you decide to do it, or if you already have one. I would like to join.

Thanks


----------



## ThomasTran

I'm a new photographer making my way out to LA for a few days, Jan. 4th to the 9th, anyone want to set up a shoot?


----------



## idlplumb

I'm just getting into photography but I'd love to have a club with members to learn from and share ideas....

On a related note, Drongo, you have PM!


----------



## spacefuzz

Send me a PM if you set up a meeting, I will do my best to be there!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

There's probably a plethora of different type photography groups in your area:  Do something, Learn something, Share something, Change something - Meetup


----------



## NikonTraveler

I'd be up for that. Any Details? Burbank/Glendale area for me.


----------



## Tullyman1965

I live in Eagle Rock and I think a photo club would be great most of all the work shops and clubs I use to go to have closed down like the the Brand park shoot that was once a month is that even still a round I used to go to the API shoots by John Bay but he no longer doses them or even the Golden Girls shoots so yes we need a club!!! my E-Mail is roberttully@yahoo.com


----------



## Tullyman1965

I know two other Photographers who would go for a club and we have been thinking of the same thing starting a photo club so please send me an E-Mail on this


----------



## freddy129

I live in LA as well and it will be nice to join a photo club. Let me know if you guys do anything I have at least two other friends who might be interested.


----------



## ssmsaiyan99

This sounds like a great idea! I would totally be down to join. Is Drongo's offer still open as a place to meet up?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

ya'll gots GOOGLE??????

I found so many clubs in LA, even underwater.


----------



## sljones2002

Did you ever find people in burbank? I come to burbank 5 months out of the year to be w my mother and belong to several camera clubs here in SC & Ga.I am arriving 7 may till 17 august, and usually one month 15 dec to 15 jan. I am an avid amateur photographer. Member of the Carolina Nature Photography Assoc and the AlSalt camera Club in Ga and the Columbia Ca,era Club. Would love to attend meetings while in Burbank. Any suggestions??  jones@columbiasc.edu and sljones2002@hotmail.com


----------



## sljones2002

Did you ever find people in burbank? I come to burbank 5 months out of the year to be w my mother and belong to several camera clubs here in SC & Ga.I am arriving 7 may till 17 august, and usually one month 15 dec to 15 jan. I am an avid amateur photographer. Member of the Carolina Nature Photography Assoc and the AlSalt camera Club in Ga and the Columbia Ca,era Club. Would love to attend meetings while in Burbank. Any suggestions?? ​jones@columbiasc.edu and ​sljones2002@hotmail.com


----------

